# Getting my First Tattoo This Saturday!



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Well ive been thinking about getting one for a long time now, I did way back just want one for the sake of it but since my daughter was born (nearly 6) I had planned to have something with meaning to me.

Anyway a tattooist trains at the gym and we got talking and i decided what i wanted and im all set!!!!

Im having her name in Tibetan on my lower back.... Not everyones taste but it holds meaning to me and looks good IMO.

Depending on how i take to having it done i might have another just because....

Ive not really spoke about this but any advice how to prepare and how to deal with the aftermath? Im out that night with the lads!!!!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## BentleyL (Apr 1, 2012)

Plenty of bepanthen! I always have a bottle of full fat coke with me to keep sugar up, but make sure you eat before too. 

And don't scratch it after!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just don't drink before it! :lol:

Or take any medication that thins the blood either...

Chill out, relax....

Some people think the outline is the worst, others say it the colouring.... depends on who you are...

Have you double checked the word you are getting, and the spelling etc, or are you just trusting the tattoo guy 100%

Get some baby cream for after, and if you are going out, maybe wear a sweat catcher (well blood catcher) underneath your shirt...

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Just don't drink before it! :lol:
> 
> Or take any medication that thins the blood either...
> 
> ...


The Translation has been cross referenced and confirmed, Phonetic wise its not 100% but hey ho.

They seem to cover with clingfilm nowadays, do you think ill still need to worry about blood that evening?

Paul


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

You don't want to leave the cling film on more than a couple of hours as you will sweat
Which could cause infection. 

The tattooist will probably put Vaseline on the new tattoo when you leave the shop. Personally I then leave mine unprotected until about 24 hours after then keep applying bepanthen until its Pretty well healed. 

If your off out I'd be inclined to get some air to the tattoo for a couple of hours before you go out to let it dry up a bit then wear an old Tshirt under your clothes to catch and ink/blood etc.


----------



## ScottyLaff (Mar 27, 2012)

Take it from someone who has two sleeves and a back piece started, You'll definately be having more! So addictive 

Best advice I can give is get a good sleep the night before, have a decent breakfast and a banana beforehand! I find a can of monster afterwards helps to buzz me back to normal, as tattoos do drain your energy massively!

Cling film should come off as soon as you get home, then leave to dry and apply bepanthen to the tattoo, only use a small amount! It goes a long way, and using too much can cause big scabbing! 

Good luck! You'll love it


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

had one done yesterday my lads name lorenzo just below my collar bone, last one i had done was when i was 18 (now 28) and i had forgotten what it felt like so i was kinda nervous.

For me the outline was the worst perhaps because he was doing long curvy lines and being quite thin my collar bone petrudes quite a bit. plus then your body has adapted to it slighty so colouring in seems a little lense intense.

as said though get some bepanthen in

expect to hurt like hell and you maybe suprised, one thing is though no matter how much it hurts you (its kinda a hurting pain you get a kick out of) most always go bck for more


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As per Scotty

I have both arms, both hands, neck and legs tattooed

Sugar drink whilst its being done - even though i have over 50 hours worth on me, i still need sugar. Cling film is a no for me tbh, I ask for kitchen roll then when i get home the Bepanthem comes out. It is superb at speeding up the healing and stopping the cracking etc.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The bepanthen tip sounds good is it just cream i need?

Id prefer not to wear a t-shirt under a shirt for a night out any other tips? maybe some bandaging?

Ta

Paul


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh just the nappy cream but as said dont over do it allow the tattoo to breath also.

i had kitchen towel on mine which i removed atfter couple of hours bleeding had stopped and allowed air to get to it, just have to be careful but i guess you could always put some kitchen towel over it again when out.

First time using this bepanthen so far so good

washing the tattoo the chap said taking a shower is fine but obviously dont scrub but have just washed it using anti bac soap scent/perfume free and the rinsed with warm water and allowed to air dry.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Have you asked to see some previous work from the tattooist?

Mine are a few years old now but my mrs had her last 1 done in what should have been a decent place but the guy rushed it (i think due to him watching football on the TV) and it didnt look like it should, luckily she got to know someone who did freehand and had a cover up that was great.

Like the other comments eat well and try to keep your energy up and maybe someway of getting your mind on something else as its being done. Remember its about the finished article.
Get some piccys as soon as its finished and most of all get some posted on here.

Good Luck
Jon


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I would be intrested to see this Paul. Do you have a sketch of what it will look like?

I have been thinking about one for 2 years now. 

I have been told by a tattoo mad man that Preperation H cream is good too.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

I actually know the guy well. Its his own shop/business and he wears his CV. Most lads at the gym use him too and he only books one or two jobs in each day. I asked why and he said hed rather get them right than struggle rushing them.

Ill link up a image of it later.

Paul


----------



## Trodd69 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you're out with the lads that night then I recommend taking a picture of the new tat on your phone before the artist covers it in vaseline and clingfilm so that when everyone's asking to have a look later on you can show them pics and not have to keep uncovering it and having people prodding it etc.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one mate, i would be covered in them myself, but my blood condition forbids it.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Wear a vest or tee shirt to bed for a few days after having the Tatt unless you want an imprint on the mattress covers. I've had over 100 hrs of work done over the years and my bit of advice is to use plenty of Bepanthen during the healing process.(as mentioned earlier).


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

thanks for the advise..... A lad at the gym last night said use some sunburn stick which is Petroleum base. Hed had alot of work done the day before but it looked spot on no scabs....

Any ideas? Said you getit from boots.

Just over 24hrs.....

PaulN


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

You've got to be careful what you apply during the healing process, some creams can "leach out" colours and fade black and grey. I've used Bepanthen for every tatt i've ever had (and that's a lorra Tatts). Perhaps it's my skin type or it's because i've only ever had Black and Grey tatts but i've never really experienced scabbing. A word of warning. A few days after the tatt you'll get the itching! Don't scratch it, slap it.
Best of luck tomorrow Fella, post us a pic when ur done.
Denz


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't do it they look awful.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You got the link Paul?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Don't do it they look awful.


Thanks for the constructive criticism. [mr_co*k_smilie]


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt. said:


> You got the link Paul?


Pm ya now might keep a live blog while I'm crying like a baby having it done. ETA 12pm btw


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just starting!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Not cried yet!!!!!! Better than I had feared


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Filling in now, 


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

any chance of a 50/50?!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Feck it I'll ask!!!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Done!!!!!! 


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

pics pics pics


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

tom_painter85 said:


> any chance of a 50/50?!


I'm officially crazy. 50-50


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Finished, it looks much better both size and proportion in the flesh.










Already the redness has gone.

Happy days.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Told you it would look good Paul. 

When was the worse pain?

Did you get my PM?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Mate, 

Yeah I've took the cling film off washed it and it looks spot on. 

The centre both the outline and filling worse more uncomfortable. Nothing too bad though. 

Got your pm I'll have a good think but I'm no expert. Btw my thinking is have a decent size one at the bottom then if I have another nipper have it from my neck Down my spine. 

I'll defo have more. 

Paul


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Nice job Fella. You'll be back for more within a couple of months i wager.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Denzle said:


> Nice job Fella. You'll be back for more within a couple of months i wager.


Sod that!

I nearly had another there and then.

Lol


----------



## Aaron21 (May 8, 2011)

To much bepanthen and block the skin and will effect the healing so minimal amount for faster healing and once healed use coco butter to keep the black looking fresh


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Update,

Pretty happy with the out come, first day back to work so shirts and trousers are an issue.....










Keeping with the aftercare, hope im not using too much bepanthen.

Ive decided im happy to keep it anyway...... lol

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good... how did you find the pain!??!

Looking for your next one yet... 

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good... how did you find the pain!??!
> 
> Looking for your next one yet...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

Had no issue with having it done, i described it as getting scratched with a rose thorn.

Yep got a few ideas nothing crazy. Will for sure have another in the next few months....

Im kinda glad im starting this a little late, i would defo have had a fair few by now.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good Paul. Kept that one quite you sly dog.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks good Paul. Kept that one quite you sly dog.


Apart from the Im getting a tattoo thread yes i did!!!! lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks even better now it's settled down.

I'm seriously thinking of getting the same style with roman numerals incorporated somehow. 

Any ideas?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Im sure it says poke my ar5e in tibetan......

Looks good


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

rinns said:


> Im sure it says poke my ar5e in tibetan......
> 
> Looks good


About spat my tea out J:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rinns said:


> Im sure it says poke my ar5e in tibetan......
> 
> Looks good


Feck you!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> About spat my tea out J:lol:


Look at you gay boys ganging up on me lol. 
:lol:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Look at you gay boys ganging up on me lol.
> :lol:


Nothing wrong with being happy... I have always wanted a tattoo , never got one but thinking about it.

You happy with it then?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

not sure I've seen a guy with a tattoo there before... (considering all the moaning you lot do about women having one and calling it a 'tramp stamp')... for me it's a bit like pierced nipples on men... nothing fundamentally wrong with it BUT IMO should be left to women to have.

why did you have 'poke me in the ar5e' written there?!

on a separate note, I've been meaning to get another tattoo for years now but just cannot decide what!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rinns said:


> Nothing wrong with being happy... I have always wanted a tattoo , never got one but thinking about it.
> 
> You happy with it then?


Very happy with it, no missing bits, very dark... 99% perfect job.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> not sure I've seen a guy with a tattoo there before... (considering all the moaning you lot do about women having one and calling it a 'tramp stamp')... for me it's a bit like pierced nipples on men... nothing fundamentally wrong with it BUT IMO should be left to women to have.
> 
> why did you have 'poke me in the ar5e' written there?!
> 
> on a separate note, I've been meaning to get another tattoo for years now but just cannot decide what!


Ive not once said i dont like them there, i love them on women.

Anyway should i have gone for one across my shoulders instead, or a super chav flag on my lower leg? Its really down to personel choice, even with my top off i dont look like im off for a fight with it there.

Im planning on another soonish but any will always beabled to be covered by tops.

PaulN


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

PaulN said:


> *Ive not once said i dont like them there, i love them on women. *
> 
> Anyway should i have gone for one across my shoulders instead, or a super chav flag on my lower leg? Its really down to personel choice, even with my top off i dont look like im off for a fight with it there.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean you personally.

Picking a tattoo & location is never easy, I've got the typical black dragon on top of my arm - well I was 20 so it's excusable :lol:

Was watching some Russian Prison programme last night, got a few ideas for tats of the inmates


----------



## adinojones (May 31, 2012)

No doubt...Your choice of tattoo is just awesome...but I was to say that think once again about the place where you are getting that. When I saw the final pics....damn...It's awesome....perfect...and I was wrong...!! Congrats man!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

adinojones said:


> No doubt...Your choice of tattoo is just awesome...but I was to say that think once again about the place where you are getting that. When I saw the final pics....damn...It's awesome....perfect...and I was wrong...!! Congrats man!!


Thanks for that, i do like it, so do the ladies!!!!

Depending on how i wear jeans it can be covered up, on show or half and half.

Just need to decide on what the next one will be i know where but what is tricky.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just got writing starting on my arm pit all the way down to my hip feeling was interesting was strange under the arm pit, even more interesting on the ribs and then hip just vibrated to hell


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had 3.. the upper arms weren't a big deal.. pretty easy apart from the tribal one isn't the best done, for some reason the whole tatoo is raised a tiny bit from my arm ... he did hit a few nerves.. think he went too deep.

second one was simple, quite a large intricate piece, done in 1 and a half hours.. I expected it to take 3 or so but the guy was very quick, but its actually perfect.. 
there is some gray shading round the outside of the tattoo to make it stand out a little more, which was effectively scratched in using slower needle speed and quick hand movements that hurt like a ***** though lol... looks good though.

forearm, done by Dave something or other lol.. tatooist to rock stars (his portfolio was full of shots of him tatooing people like KORN, Corey Taylor, Joey Jordinson, Ozzy Osbourne, Zakk Wylde ect..
cost me £400, took 4 hours to complete but I love it.
I went into the shop on a whim with a thought in my head.. spoke to Dave, and 2 days later was back looking at his design which was better than I could even imagine..
free hand drawn onto my arm from the design he made and set to work..
was quite painful round the lower part where it's near the wrist area due to the thinness of the skin/amount of nerve endings. and up the top where its near the inner elbow.
the guy is a brilliant artist and if I was ever getting another one I would probably track him down.


as for aftercare, the third one which I got at studio 13 in edinburgh where Dave was a guest artist for 3 weeks, they sell a french company's "tatoo aftercare" (thats the name of it) which I've been unable to find elsewhere..
its by far the best one I've used.. the tattoo healed twice as quick as the first two.


----------

